

JavaScript Control: lies and wizardry - michaelsbradley
http://vimeo.com/stljs/control

======
michaelsbradley
The video starts off a tad slow as Perrin finds his legs, but at ~2:30 the
pace picks up and he begins to demonstrate an amazing tool he's been
developing.

